# Need plant ID



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, What kind of plant is this? Thanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Its difficult to tell since the picture is blurry. If the leaf edges are serrated then it is likely Limnophila aromatica.

If the leaf edges are not serrated then it is probably one of the Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata variants.

My guess is that it is limno. aromatica since I think I can see a slight reddish tinge under the leaves which is usually the way aromatica grows.

Take a look through the plantfinder database and compare pictures.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php


----------



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not good at taking pics. I'm sure this is not L. Aromatica. The leaves are not thick. The leaf edges are serrated. After viewing the plant finder, could it be Pogostemon Stellatus?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Could be. Crush a few leaves up with as much stem/leaf veins as you can. If it has a pleasant aromatic smell then it is aromatica, if not it could very well be Pogostemon Stellatus. I can't remember if that one has serrations or not.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like Pogostemon Stellatus to me.


----------

